# cm7 launcher



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Just curious what launcher do you guys use on cm7? Just curious which works better. Thank you.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

No reason to use anything but Go Launcher


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

I've used launcher pro plus since like 2 years.


----------



## asianrage (Aug 16, 2011)

There are two options for me. ADW EX, and the original Gingerbread launcher. Both offer the 3D app drawer which I adores. ADW is more customizable than Launcher Pro Plus, which I had used before. ADW doesn't offer its own widgets like calendar or Gmail or People, but that's okay since I use only one home screen anyway.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Stock GB Launcher is my preferred choice. Obtained via Steven Lin's Android 2.3 Launcher (Home) + app in the market.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

RichSimplicity said:


> I've used launcher pro plus since like 2 years.


+1

By the power of greyskull


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I use stock ADW just because I like having the settings for it in the settings menu.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

I use the new OMFGB launcher is the stock one


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

tekhna said:


> No reason to use anything but Go Launcher


This. Free, widgets and very customizable.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Just got the stock gingerbread launcher from the market. Missed the 3d app drawer


----------



## asianrage (Aug 16, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> Just got the stock gingerbread launcher from the market. Missed the 3d app drawer


I love that stock launcher. But the one big negative is that it takes up like 24MB of RAM compared to ADW EX launcher that takes up barely 15MB.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Very true. I'm willing to sacrifice that. I can always switch back. Figured for. 99$ its worth it. So cheap and awesome


----------



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

another vote for launcher pro plus. been using it forever. 
i've never tried go launcher. might see what it's all about when i get bored


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

All I have to say is thank you everyone for all the responses.


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Been with launcher pro since it was a beta now I have LP+ 
I'm liking the launcher 7 though.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

"monky_1 said:


> Been with launcher pro since it was a beta now I have LP+
> I'm liking the launcher 7 though.


Blasphemy! Get that WP7 crap outta here! lol


----------



## THRILLHO (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not currently using it, but once Rocket Launcher gets the bugs worked out I plan on going CM7 and using that. It's still in the very early stages but I really like the look and feel of it, despite the early bugs.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

"nativi said:


> I use the new OMFGB launcher is the stock one


They have their own launcher now?


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Using LPP for now. i could never get on the ADW bandwagon. i have the paid version, it just never works as good, or has the options that i like. to be honest, not even sure what i dont like about it that LPP fixes, it just works better for me.

Go launcher is also nice. i use the widgets, and app drawer folders, but right now i have most of my icons hidden in the app drawer, 3d app drawer, i have 4 folder on one of my home screens that keep my most important apps in.

LPP+ for me


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

It's adw ex for me

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

00negative said:


> They have their own launcher now?


Yeah I extracted it. Is nice and simple very stock. But with customizations to it

via OMFGBolt


----------



## elrichmeister (Jul 17, 2011)

used LPP for a long time, but im a Go Launcher convert, has alot of widgets, and effects


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

"nativi said:


> Yeah I extracted it. Is nice and simple very stock. But with customizations to it
> 
> via OMFGBolt


Might have to check that out


----------



## yutsoku (Jun 15, 2011)

As much as I used to be a die-hard ADW EX fan, this week I changed to QQ Launcher Pro and I have to say, I'm loving it a lot. It's missing a few features i like from ADW like Infinite scrolling and Vertical App Drawer, but I love the lock screen, the themes and it's very very smooth.


----------

